# neues netbook



## pman79 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo habe ein neues acer netbook. Dieses habe ich ohne Betriebssystem gekauft. Ich habe ein neues win7 auf usb stick hier, da netbook ohne laufwerk. Wenn ich das netbook einschalte scheint aber doch irgendeine Linux Geschichte hoch zu fahren, es stoppt bei dem Befehl root@localhost. Nun meine Frage, was muss ich machen um win7 vom stick installieren zu können?


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2013)

Ist der Stick bootbar? Dann solltest Du im BIOS (oder per Tastendruck beim Bootvorgang) auf den USB-Stick verweisen.

mfg chmee


----------



## pman79 (3. Januar 2013)

bin absoluter Laie. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## ComFreek (3. Januar 2013)

Erstmal *herzlich Willkommen im Forum* 

1.) Wie hast du Windows 7 auf den USB-Stick gebracht? Dieser müsste bootbar erstellt worden sein.

2.) Du musst in den BIOS kommen, dafür gibt es immer eine Taste, welche dir beim Starten des PCs angezeigt wird. Meist [Entf], [F12] oder [F2]. Kann von PC zu PC variieren.

Danach müsstest du die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Wie du zu diesem Menü kommst, ist von BIOS zu BIOS wieder verschieden.
Der Weg ist aber meistens sehr eindeutig und das Menü sehr gut beschriftet.

Wenn du dann dort angekommen bist, musst du den USB-Stick höher stufen als die Festplatte oder das DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## pman79 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, habe eine Original win7 dvd da und die alles mit einem anderen laptop auf den stick kopiert. Habe nun alles gemacht, der stick wird im BIOS auch erkannt, habe ihn an erster Stelle beim booten gesetzt, aber er läuft wieder durch bis root@localhost


----------



## ComFreek (3. Januar 2013)

Hast du einfach alle Datien mit dem Windows Explorer auf den Stick kopiert?
So kann das natürlich nicht funktionieren.

Einen bootbaren USB-Stick von einer DVD zu erstellen habe ist bei mir noch nie vorgekommen.
Deshalb kann ich nur einen Vorschlag machen, wie es funktionieren könnte:


Lade dir CDBurnerXP auf deinem anderen Notebook herunter, installier und starte es:
Wähle "Medium kopieren oder speichern" aus.
Bei "Ziel" deine Festplatte auswählen und irgendeinen Speicherort angeben (merken!). Evtl. bei Quelle noch das richtige DVD-Laufwerk auswählen, sofern du mehrere hast. Bei Dateityp "ISO" auswählen.


Nun lädst du dir auch noch ISO to USB herunter, installierst und startest es:
Wähle die ISO-Datei aus, die du eben erstellt hast.
Aktiviere unbedingt das Häcken bei "Bootable, only supports...."
Wähle deinen USB-Stick aus. Achtung: Alle Daten werden überschrieben. Aus Erfahrung würde ich lieber alle anderen USB-Sticks temporär entfernen und den Laufwerksbezeichner doppelt überprüfen!


Versuche es nun erneut bei deinem Netbook

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Windows 7 war, aber bei Windows 8 gibt es beim Setup die Möglichkeit, einen bootbaren USB-Stick zu erstellen. Dies könntest du auch noch testen, falls oberes nicht funktioniert.


----------

